# No Gui?



## fvs (Mar 23, 2020)

I can installl it on virtual box, but wont open gui in the old 2009 Macbook? I think the hardware on the old Macbook is lacking compatibility with Freebsd? Have you ever tried it?, If you can help. Thanks


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 23, 2020)

How about a bit of context? The FreeBSD base system has no GUI. What did you install, what have you tried?


----------



## fvs (Mar 27, 2020)

Zirias said:


> How about a bit of context? The FreeBSD base system has no GUI. What did you install, what have you tried?


Thanks Zirias, Now I have a bigger problem,Can't start my GUI screen, When I enter startx I get an error (1) message and terminates.
I'm running on a 2009 macbook, I tried and installed nvidia and intel drivers, But it still doesn't work, Although my mouse works on
the screen? Any thoughts?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 28, 2020)

Your question and problem statement is entirely vague and any answers will be wild guesses only.


----------



## Andy Mender (Mar 29, 2020)

I have some experience with running FreeBSD on 2008 and 2009 MacBooks, but you would need to be a little more specific. What are the specs of the machine? Which model is it exactly?


----------



## fvs (Mar 30, 2020)

Andy Mender said:


> I have some experience with running FreeBSD on 2008 and 2009 MacBooks, but you would need to be a little more specific. What are the specs of the machine? Which model is it exactly?


Macbook 2009 Nvidia Geforce 9400m 2.13ghz 4 gb ram Wont boot X


----------



## mickey (Mar 31, 2020)

fvs said:


> Macbook 2009 Nvidia Geforce 9400m 2.13ghz 4 gb ram Wont boot X


GeForce 9400M should be supported by the legacy nvidia driver x11/nvidia-driver-340:

```
GeForce 9M Series (Notebooks):
GeForce 9800M GTX, GeForce 9800M GTS, GeForce 9800M GT, GeForce 9800M GS, GeForce 9700M GTS, GeForce 9700M GT, GeForce 9650M GT, GeForce 9650M GS, GeForce 9600M GT, GeForce 9600M GS, GeForce 9500M GS, GeForce 9500M G, GeForce 9400M G, GeForce 9400M, GeForce 9300M GS, GeForce 9300M G, GeForce 9200M GS, GeForce 9100M G
```


----------



## fvs (Mar 31, 2020)

mickey said:


> GeForce 9400M should be supported by the legacy nvidia driver x11/nvidia-driver-340:
> 
> ```
> GeForce 9M Series (Notebooks):
> ...


I did install nvidia -driver 340 and put in etc/rc.conf. kld_list="linux nvidia"  kld_list="linux nvidia nvidia-modeset" Still no joy, What next? I'd like very much to get and try it again on Macbook.
Linux hasn't any trouble with Macbook, installs without a hitch, Wish Freebsd would catch up.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2020)

Did you put that all on one line? That's not going to work though. 


```
kld_list="nvidia"
```
That's all that's needed. Test it by loading it by hand: `kldload nvidia`.


----------



## mickey (Mar 31, 2020)

fvs said:


> I did install nvidia -driver 340 and put in etc/rc.conf. kld_list="linux nvidia"  kld_list="linux nvidia nvidia-modeset" Still no joy, What next? I'd like very much to get and try it again on Macbook.
> Linux hasn't any trouble with Macbook, installs without a hitch, Wish Freebsd would catch up.


Make sure that *only* x11/nvidia-driver-340 is installed and none of the other nvidia-driver[-*] packages, they might well install files into the same places. If in doubt, remove them all, then reinstall x11/nvidia-driver-340. As SirDIce pointed out, "nvidia" should be the only thing you need to add to your _kld_list_ in /etc/rc.conf. Next, reboot the machine and check whether the nvidia driver has been loaded:
`dmesg | grep nvidia`
Output should look somewhat like this:

```
nvidia0: <GeForce 9400M> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
```
If that's the case then the nvidia driver has been loaded successfully and you can go about configuring X.org to use it.


----------



## fvs (Mar 31, 2020)

Did what you said above x11/nvidia-driver-340 "Error said the most recent packages are already installed". Using `dmesg | grep nvidia` return no response?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2020)

fvs said:


> Using  dmesg | grep nvidia return no response?


Look at the output from `kldstat`. Is there a nvidia module loaded? If not, load it by hand: `kldload nvidia`. Then check /var/log/messages again, it should show it's loaded.


----------



## fvs (Mar 31, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Look at the output from `kldstat`. Is there a nvidia module loaded? If not, load it by hand: `kldload nvidia`. Then check /var/log/messages again, it should show it's loaded.


It's in both kldstat & kldload nvidia, in /etc/rc.conf I have both,   kld_list="nvidia"  &  kld_list "linux-nvidia"  still x wont boot?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 31, 2020)

X only boots automatically if you have set it in the /etc/rc.conf for example if you use sddm: `sddm_enable="YES"`, you also can start x by hand with `startx`.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2020)

fvs said:


> in /etc/rc.conf I have both, kld_list="nvidia" & kld_list "linux-nvidia"


What did I tell you a few posts ago? Only put `kld_list="nvidia"` in rc.conf. Why are you adding `kld_list "linux-nvidia"` too? Remove that.


----------



## fvs (Apr 1, 2020)

SirDice said:


> What did I tell you a few posts ago? Only put `kld_list="nvidia"` in rc.conf. Why are you adding `kld_list "linux-nvidia"` too? Remove that.


Ok, this is my ( /etc/rc.conf dbus_enable="YES" hald_enable="YES" kld_list="nvidia" sddm_enable="YES")  that's all I added. I have nividia340 installed  shows in kdlstat
Maybe it's some other problem beside nvidia driver? Any more suggestions?
Thanks for your help, Really appreciate your time.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2020)

Look in /var/log/messages, make sure it's actually detecting your card. You should see something similar to this:

```
Mar 15 17:06:01 williscorto kernel: nvidia0: <GeForce GT 520M> on vgapci0
Mar 15 17:06:01 williscorto kernel: vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
```


----------



## fvs (Apr 1, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Look in /var/log/messages, make sure it's actually detecting your card. You should see something similar to this:
> 
> ```
> Mar 15 17:06:01 williscorto kernel: nvidia0: <GeForce GT 520M> on vgapci0
> ...


OK I see it now. I found this thread https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/howto-setup-xorg-with-nvidias-driver.52311/ and followed it, now I have x opened and now I'm installing gnome3 and following documents,
I'll let you know how I made out later. Thanks once more.


----------



## fvs (Apr 2, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Look in /var/log/messages, make sure it's actually detecting your card. You should see something similar to this:
> 
> ```
> Mar 15 17:06:01 williscorto kernel: nvidia0: <GeForce GT 520M> on vgapci0
> ...


SOLVED!
It ran well after installing nvidia, I went back and reinstalled 12.1 with the combined info you and
others on this forum gave me without a hitch. Only problem I have is with my usb external speakers
not recognized in my sound directory? Once again Thanks FreeBsd Forum.


----------

